# Solved: Import/Export Outlook 2007 Contacts



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

First of all, I don't have Business Contact Manager installed in either computer. I am moving my Outlook 2007 Contacts from XP to Vista in the new computer. I used to know how to move my address book in Outlook Express, but I'm strictly a novice with Outlook. Please, can anyone help me?


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

Outlook uses a file type called .pst You can create a backup copy of your contacts , How to do this from Microsoft

To back up the Contacts folder, you need to export the folder to a file in Personal Folders file (.pst) (Personal Folders file (.pst): Data file that stores your messages and other items on your computer. You can assign a .pst file to be the default delivery location for e-mail messages. You can use a .pst to organize and back up items for safekeeping.) format.


On the *File* menu, click *Import and Export*.
Click *Export to a file*, and then click *Next*.
In the *Create a file of type* list, click *Personal Folder File (.pst)*, and then click *Next*.
In the *Select a folder to export from* list, click *Contacts*.
If you have subfolders below the Contacts folder that you want to include, select the *Include subfolders* check box.
Click *Next*.
Click *Browse*, choose a location for the file, such as My Documents, and then type a name for your backup file, such as *ContactsBackup.pst*.
Click *OK*.
Click *Finish*.
In the *Name* box, type *My Contacts Backup*.
Type the encryption and password settings if you need them, and then click *OK*.
You can then import this file into your new Outlook


On the *File* menu, click *Import and Export*.
Click *Import from another program or file*, and then click *Next*.
In the list, click either *Comma Separated Values (Windows)* or *Tab Separated Values (Windows)*, depending on which format you saved your file in, and then click *Next*.
Click *Browse*, locate your file, and then click *Next*.
Click your *Contacts* folder or another folder that contains contacts, and then click *Next*.
In the list, click the file that contains your address list, and then click *Map Custom Fields*.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *EBSchrader*

Does your Vista machine also have Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 installed?
If so, copy the .pst file to the Vista machine and connect the .pst file to Outlook 2007:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
*Browse* to the location of the .pst file and select it.

The Personal Folders should then appear in Outlook.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Foxydude: Can I just export my contacts to my desktop, and then copy to a zip drive?

EAFiedler: Yes, Office 2007 Small Business Edition is installed on my new Vista machine. Will the zip drive be accessible for your instructions in the new computer? I really don't want to screw this up!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You will be using a zip drive to transfer a copy of the .pst file to the new computer?

If so, access the zip drive and copy the .pst file to a location on the hard drive, verify the .pst file is not marked Read-only, open Outlook 2007 and connect to the .pst file.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

It's done! Thanks -- you guys rock!


----------

